# Limpador de "registro" pro GNU / Linux

## Bud Spencer

*registro é um termo que substitui por um que não conheço no linux

Olá! Fui no google e tentei procurar limpador de "registro" pro KDE e aplicativos instalados nele.

Não entenderam o que eu quis dizer?

Simples. Além de o KDE guardar arquivos temporários, cache de miniaturas e etc, programas de terceiro como Amsn, gimp e talz guardam além de temporários, imagens que vão se acumulando.

Alguém que não seja user comum e não leigo conhece algum "CCLEANER" for linux?

Parece que isso ainda não foi projetado e é um saco fazer certas coisas na mão.

O amsn tinha quase 500 MB de cache incluindo avatares, winks, miniaturas de file transfer e outras frescuras! E a pasta não era TMP

Isso é um absurdo no mundo linux

----------

## baldeante

 *Bud Spencer wrote:*   

> *registro é um termo que substitui por um que não conheço no linux
> 
> Olá! Fui no google e tentei procurar limpador de "registro" pro KDE e aplicativos instalados nele.
> 
> Não entenderam o que eu quis dizer?
> ...

 

A maioria dos programas para linux criam os seus temporários na pasta ".aplicacao" dentro da pasta do utilizador é só apagar a pasta em questão, claro que tem de se refazer todas as configurações da aplicação em questão da próxima vez que se abrir.

Por exemplo o gimp utiliza a pasta .gimp-2.4 .

Tanto quanto sei não existe registo ou algo semelhante no Linux, cada aplicação tem as suas próprias configurações e geralmente como indico no paragrafo anterior, ao chamar uma aplicação seja dentro do KDE ou do Gnome esta lê as suas configurações da pasta em questão, claro que aplicativos para "ambiente" Gnome e KDE tem muitas vezes as configurações dentro de sub-pastas da pasta .kde ou .gnome (ou .gnome2 não tenho a certeza utilizo fluxbox).

----------

## Alcap

O amsn tem uma opçao que te permite nao guardares os avatars, winks, etc. Nao faço ideia quanto às outras.

----------

## Sodki

 *Bud Spencer wrote:*   

> O amsn tinha quase 500 MB de cache incluindo avatares, winks, miniaturas de file transfer e outras frescuras! E a pasta não era TMP
> 
> Isso é um absurdo no mundo linux

 

É um absurdo no mundo Linux porquê? Se a aplicação está "mal feita", que culpa têm as outras aplicações? Quanto muito podes é refilar com os programadores do aMSN.

----------

## rodrigopmatias

Não precisa de nenhum aplicativo, mas apagar os caches fará com que seu ambiente desconfigure. quando quiser limpar o seu cache

```
 user@host: ~# find $HOME -iname '.*' -a -type d -exec rm -fr {} \;
```

Isto apagará todos os arquivos ocultos do diretório raiz do seu usuário. Execute por sua conta e risco.

----------

## Sodki

 *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   

> Não precisa de nenhum aplicativo, mas apagar os caches fará com que seu ambiente desconfigure. quando quiser limpar o seu cache
> 
> ```
>  user@host: ~# find $HOME -iname '.*' -a -type d -exec rm -fr {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

Atenção que isto não apaga só a cache, mas sim TODAS as configurações alguma vez feitas. Não recomendo! Mais vale usar um programa como o Filelight, que indica onde é que o espaço em disco está realmente a ser usado.

----------

## rodrigopmatias

 *Sodki wrote:*   

>  *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   Não precisa de nenhum aplicativo, mas apagar os caches fará com que seu ambiente desconfigure. quando quiser limpar o seu cache
> 
> ```
>  user@host: ~# find $HOME -iname '.*' -a -type d -exec rm -fr {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

Por isto, fica a sua conta e risco, eu particularmente não faria isto em nenhuma estação de trabalho.

----------

## oandarilho01

 *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   

>  *Sodki wrote:*    *rodrigopmatias wrote:*   Não precisa de nenhum aplicativo, mas apagar os caches fará com que seu ambiente desconfigure. quando quiser limpar o seu cache
> 
> ```
>  user@host: ~# find $HOME -iname '.*' -a -type d -exec rm -fr {} \;
> ```
> ...

 

Então você tá querendo é sacanear o cara, dando um conselho besta destes?

O que ele quer/precisa não é zerar os diretórios dos aplicativos, mas sim entender que ele pode desenvolver algum script que limpe o conteúdo indesejado, desde que devidamente identificado e especificado.

Se foi consenso de que ele se equivocou em generalizar um problema (que na verdae nem existe e nem é problema propriamente dito), o que precisa é ajudá-lo a entender, e não sabotá-lo por não ter atingido a clareza acerca da situação.

----------

